# Dust control in basement



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've had an issue for a long time and I'm wondering if anyone has an idea for a solution. For several years I have had a small shop in my unfinished basement and its probably obvious that the ventilation in awful. Whenever I am routeing, ripping on the tablesaw, doing any kind of serious sanding, or anything else that produces a lot of dust, I wear a dust mask but its very annoying to wear it all the time (itchy, fogs glasses, etc.) plus fine dust coats pretty much everything in the basement. Its pretty bothersome and I see no solution, ideas anyone?


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

also I should mention that I do realize I need some sort of dust collector but I am ignorant as to what sort of collector would be needed for this or if one even exists.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well for starters, you need a dust collector if you have any hopes of eliminating dust. The HF dust collector is a good first start. You need to do your best to capture all the dust at the source first. So having some sort of dust collector that can be connected to each tool is the first step. If you have a contractor style table saw, you'll only get marginal dust collection on it thanks to the giant hole in the back. Once you have all that set up then you can look at one of those overhead filter to run when you are done in the shop to help collect any floaters. 

Even with all this, it is probably still a good idea to wear a mask at times, but maybe you can then avoid wearing it all the time.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are 3 types of dust control*

!. A *whole room air "filter" *that hangs above and filters the room air, probably a good idea regardless of what other types you use.

2. A *shop vac* connected to the dust port on the tool, routers have an accessory gizmo from Rockler that catches the dust off the bottom. Sanders like Dewalt have a dust port for a little bag filter, basically worthless, but better than none. A shop vac with a reducer hose will work 100X better. 

3. A standing floor unit *Dust collector,*
Table saws requires 2 types, but generally only has one large opening either on the bottom or at the rear in the case on a contractor type saw. The newer job site saws have a 2" ported blade enclosure that works pretty well. The 4" Dust collector standard hose is used for the bottom or rear ports. I prefer a blade collector as well which mounts on the top of the saw and collects the dust off the top of the blade and also acts as a guard. You can make one from 2" PVC and mount it in several ways. ...on the floor hang it over head, on the top of the saw, on the splitter if you have one. There are commercial ones fro $175.00 to $400.00 or so. ...not necessary if you are creative and "cheap" :laughing:

So, to really do the job you'll need and overhead filter, a shop vac, and a Dust collector like suggested a Harbor Freight unit with a 2.5 micron bag or 1 micron filter cannister. 
Cheapest is the shop vac. Then the Dust collector, then you can make a room air filter from a box fan and some furnace filters...you just can't move it around much because the dust will fall off and back into the room. I know this from experience. :thumbdown:

When I had a basement shop I would put a box fan in one window and push out the air from an opened window across the room. It will also remove all your heated air in the winter, but it's better to be cold than breathing in the dust. The return air ducts in the basement must be sealed to prevent fine dust from being redistributed by your furnace to all the rest of the house.... wifey will appreciate that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I do have a contractors saw and it came with a collection bag which gets about half of the mess although I actually own a 5 gal shop vac and for some reason never thought to use it with the TS. Band saw has a port for it too but I don't think anything else dose so I'll look into the floor collector. As far as making an improv collection hood I am both creative and cheap so I should have no problem figuring that one out. Thanks again!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

All good advice :yes: , but if I could add one more, it is that you really should consider making a Thein Baffle for each of your DC equipment. They will help to separate the dust/chips before it gets to the filters on the DC equipment, thusly improving the efficiency of your equipment. Here is a link to the original Thein designs: http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

MANY people on this forum have made one, and absoluely love them. And they are relatively cheap to make!:thumbsup:

Dust collection is something that should be first on everyone's list of things to tackle, because that dust certainly isn't good for you.:no:

Just my 2 cents.....

Hope it helps

Fabian


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Found what looks like a good collector. JET DC-500, only thing is I'm kindda new to this dust collector business so I'm not sure exactly how this thing works, I need something that will collect airborne dust partials without having to attach anything to the active machine. Basically, I need something that just hangs out and filters dust out of the air, it looks like that's how this works but I want to get other insight. I'll attach a link to the product demo.

http://webapps.easy2.com/cm2/flash/generic_index.asp?page_id=35880110


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's a dust collector...*

designed to be attached to a machine.
This is an air filter, designed to hang from the ceiling and filter air circulated by it's blower/fan.
Amazon.com: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement

A smaller, less expensive unit:





You should really have both for your basement shop. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## annie (Feb 17, 2012)

Dust control becomes an important consideration when cutting concrete either with a saw or a drill or core boring bit.


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

forgot about this post, I have ceiling mounted collector now that works great for what I need it for and I also realized I can attach my shop vac to most of my high dust production tools so I'm all squared away on dust control now :thumbsup:


----------

